# Flight to Prauge



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

looking to go visit someone in Prague. live in Ottawa was wandering what web sites people have used to get good deals. Are people going to travel agents at all. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

the usual
Google Flights
follow NextDeparture.ca

I flew AC Rouge YYZ-PRG nonstop this summer, it's convenient. It was an Aeroplan ticket though


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

YOW Deals.
skyscanner.ca.

Happy travels.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife flew Vancouver - London (Gatwick) return for 598 on Airtransat. 
Be prepared - this is not a comfortable airline tho - cattle-car express!
(I paid more to go YVR-YYZ this past summer than we paid for that ticket!)


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

jerryhung said:


> the usual
> Google Flights
> follow NextDeparture.ca
> 
> I flew AC Rouge YYZ-PRG nonstop this summer, it's convenient. It was an Aeroplan ticket though


Wow. Didn't know there was a direct flight. Our honeymoon was in London and Prague. We flew Icelandair to London. Great experience with lots of legroom. Reykjavik was a neat 24 hour layover. I forget which airline from Gatwick to Prague--the orange discount airline--not Ryan.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Flight to Prauge


 where is it Prauge?!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I think he is referring to Prague, Czech Republic. (Praha in Czech). A beautiful city!


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

sorry. yes going to Prague.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

heyjude said:


> I think he is referring to Prague, Czech Republic. (Praha in Czech). A beautiful city!


I'd say beautiful country! Several years ago we flew to Frankfurt , rented car and drove all over Czechia ... Flight to Frankfurt and car rent were much cheaper and then there weren't direct flights to Prague. 
Another option, what my friend did, to fly to Vienna and rent car or take train to Prague


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

You can shop for less expensive flights to Budapest or Vienna. That is what we did. Used the train. Made bookings ahead on the trains to save money. Lots of options. We also found many inexpensive flights from Prague. Went to Malta on Air Malta for $75. CAD.


----------



## newbie3 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Power Circuit*

Beautiful country, been there twice. I still use travel agencies sometimes and do manage to get a better rate.


----------

